# Cycling - So when does it get easier?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in my forties, overweight, love food, like drink, unfit and HATE exercise.

Frankly any form of exercise bores the hell out of me, apart from cleaning the car and the occasional walk (usually armed with my camera if i can so more of a dilly dally).

Anyway, ive decided when i can to start cycling to work. It isn't far, 15 to 20 minutes for me, probably 5 mins for someone else, but it is doing something i didn't do before.

I'm trying to get in 2 to 3 days a week if i don't have any appointments and don't need the car.

Apart from after the first day which really really killed me (flat tyres. lol), it isn't really getting any easier. Probably done it half a dozen times now, but i'm still finding it really hard work, especially on the knees, and inclines are killing me! It is a lot easier on the way home as more down hill.

I know it will get easier, but wondering if anyone has been in the same situation as me and has taken up a bit of cycling and, if so, how long did it take before the knees settle down, the **** cheeks stopped feeling like they are bruised and the ride generally got much easier.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

At this juncture I have more questions than answers.
What is the distance for your ride to work? Have you been fitted on the bike? Incorrect position can make a major difference, especially with regard to your knees. Could you post a photo of the bike and the saddle?

Unfortunately, my initial sense is that you aren't riding enough to make much progress. While I absolutely think you should get someone to look at your position and technique as a first step I would also recommend trying to get in four or five 30 minute rides per week. A few weeks of that regime with should make a significant difference.

Don't give up you, can do this and cycling can be quite pleasant.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

As a racing cyclist I do concur with 'LostHighway'. Also are your tyre pressures correct and bike mechanical sound, (no buckled wheels, rims touching brake blocks, wheel bearings runnng smoothy and bottom bracket all smooth). 

As they say practice makes perfect. Just stick with it.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a keen amature cyclist who was bitten by the MAMIL (Middle Aged Man in Lycra) bug 2 years ago.

Firstly, well done for deciding to change your ways and pick up the bike. :thumb: 

I can only concur with the above, make sure you're bike is in good working order and set up correctly for you, tyre pressures, oiled chain/gears and saddle height are the easiest ones to rectify. Also think about getting some toe clip cages (doesn't sound like you need clip pedals just yet) this will help you get a pull up effect as well as a push down making you more efficient.

It WILL get easier, but only if you commit to say 3 or even 4 times a week on that sort of distance you're doing. 

Another way could be to try and go for a 10 mile ride of an evening or weekend so that when it comes to your commute it will seem like a doddle.

Either way, keep on it and it will get easier, there will also be an increased effect when you shed a few lb's too 

Edit: if your arxe is hurting, maybe also consider a cheap pair of padded short, wiggles own dhb brand is a great place to start fairly cheaply :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I ride for miles off and on road mountain biking,the fitter you are the easier it is put simply.As you said you love booze and grub so cut down! Lol:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

No it never gets easier and the reason why... As you become fitter you push yourself that little bit harder, trying to better your last time and before you know it you're pushing harder and harder, venturing further and trying to pass that young chap just ahead of you that looks like a professional cyclist...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers chaps, but I think i've been misunderstood . I've no desire to become a keen cyclist, start wearing lycra, ignoring the rules of the road and posting up you tube videos of how bad car drivers are :lol:

I'm just riding my bike to work a few times a week so i can get some exercise. I do actually eat quite healthy most of the time, my problem is that i just don't do anything. I get up, drive to work, sit on my butt most of the day, drive home and generally sit around at home. I figured that with cycling to work, as much as I hate doing it, I can cope with and it is at least doing something, which is better than doing nothing. 

The bike was new last year but only ridden a few times, so it is as good as new. The handlebars are a bit low for my liking but they cant be adjusted by the looks of things, but i think if i did move them up then i'd look like i was riding a penny farthing. I'm certain my knees are only aching a bit because they haven't done this for 25 years.

All i really wondered is how long i can expect by cycling 2 or 3 times a week, that my body will strengthen up a bit, my fitness level will improve (this is main problem) and i might find things a bit easier. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

47p2 said:


> No it never gets easier and the reason why... As you become fitter you push yourself that little bit harder, trying to better your last time and before you know it you're pushing harder and harder, venturing further and trying to pass that young chap just ahead of you that looks like a professional cyclist...


Lol, probably not. The cycling will be a means to an end for me, not a challenge :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

You could also get a new saddle that is quite wide and even gel filled to sort your backside out. I know this all too well I changed mine for a thinner one and feels like I have been penetrated for a couple of days after a decent ride.

You are also making good use of the gears on the bike?

I work in an office in my mid 20's and do absolutely zero exercise until recently started go to the gym 3 times a week for an hour or two each time 30 mins of cardio and the rest weight training.

Before I always felt tired couldn't be bothered to do anything just generally lazy but after about 3-4 weeks of going to the gym I started to feel a lot better; if you can get a friend to go with you this always helps for motivation. 

Just a couple of days a week would see a great deal of improvement of a 6 month period, when at the gym cycling doesn't burn off that many calories, cross trainers and treadmills burn the most so this may also be why you are not feeling any different also depends on the intensity of your ride, are you really pushing hard? Increasing the intensity will also improve results.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

A month or so then you shouldn't ache afterwards.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> Edit: if your arxe is hurting, maybe also consider a cheap pair of padded short, wiggles own dhb brand is a great place to start fairly cheaply :thumb:


I got the shop to fit me a nice comfy saddle when i bought it, i know this is just a case of toughening up and to stop being a wuss :lol:

No need for padded shorts, i have natural padding


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i know what you're saying,you're not about to enter the tour de france.Like i said though,the more you keep at it the fitter you'll become,you'll naturally lose weight as the weeks go by,and it'll become easier.The less weight you're carrying about the better you'll feel.Not saying you're fat by the way lol:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

deano93tid said:


> Just a couple of days a week would see a great deal of improvement of a 6 month period, when at the gym cycling doesn't burn off that many calories, cross trainers and treadmills burn the most so this may also be why you are not feeling any different also depends on the intensity of your ride, are you really pushing hard? Increasing the intensity will also improve results.


I'm pushing as hard as i can at the moment, due to my poor level of fitness, inclines are killer!



deano93tid said:


> A month or so then you shouldn't ache afterwards.


Thank you, this is what i needed to hear really, so if the next couple of weeks or so are still hard work, it will be something that i'm expecting and not so disheartening. :thumb:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good on you for getting out on the bike

If your knees are hurting i would look at your saddle height, could be solve by adjusting it slightly. 

As a general rule of thumb, your leg should only have a slight bend in it when the pedal is in the 6 o'clock position. When cycling your hips shouldn't then rock from side to side. Try this height first, then make small adjustments there. 

Should take 4-8 weeks to get easier and less effort as it sounds like you aren't really pushing yourself each time you commute, as you don't want to.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah i know what you're saying,you're not about to enter the tour de france.Like i said though,the more you keep at it the fitter you'll become,you'll naturally lose weight as the weeks go by,and it'll become easier.The less weight you're carrying about the better you'll feel.Not saying you're fat by the way lol:thumb:


...just big boned :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

dekerf1996 said:


> Good on you for getting out on the bike
> 
> If your knees are hurting i would look at your saddle height, could be solve by adjusting it slightly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Yeah i've got the saddle right. I cycled a couple of times to work last year and got the seat position where it was most comfortable on the old knees. It was a flat ride to our old office though, so although a bit further away, it was much easier.

I am pushing myself at the moment, but by necessity not by choice :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Thanks for this. Yeah i've got the saddle right. I cycled a couple of times to work last year and got the seat position where it was most comfortable on the old knees. It was a flat ride to our old office though, so although a bit further away, it was much easier.
> 
> I am pushing myself at the moment, but by necessity not by choice :thumb:


In a month or so you will be pushing yourself harder. :thumb:

I can't wait to get my bike out this year, I've just sent it off for a full re-spray today lol, it's not just a clean car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fill your water bottle full of beer. 

You'll feel better by the end.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

If the long term goal is to get fitter that will take time, write your (SMART) goals and place in on the fridge, once progress is made those big bones will soon shrink !!

The hardest thing is starting you have done that already, enjoy the ride.

John THt, fun in the red zone.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I can imagine my goals being posted on the fridge, they will be modified each day by my teenage boys!

If only bikes had VTEC, then they might be a bit more fun...


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Top job fella, riding to work is a big first step.
I agree with all the advice so far.

Couple of things:

1) for the knees, make sure your you USE YOUR GEARS. Spin a nice easy gear up the hill on your way in, & don't grind. Think Ferrari at full chat, rather than Massey Ferguson on ploughed field.

2) your bottom will 'get' your saddle after a few more days. Don't be surprised if you find yourself needing a saddle with less padding rather than more!

3) there is *always* a way to raise handlebars. Post a picture of your front end (fnarr, fnarr) and I will tell you how.

I commute between 100 and 250 km per week all year round, and bloody love it. One of the highlights of my day!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Barchettaman. I'll take a picture of the handlebars. Couldn't work out how to adjust them for the life of me.


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

I also cycle to work and for pleasure... I'm in my late forties and went through a patch of being overweight due to years of back/disc problems and too much beer (gave up the beer years ago-best decision I ever made!!!). When I was a youngster I was a very good swimmer and did a lot of competition stuff. In my late 20s and early 30s I was again quite proud of my athletic prowess....then the back decided to give me major problems! 

The bike was a revelation...I was amazed my back could take it!! I am now back to my proper weight and cycling is a lifestyle for me... I am fit and don't need to watch what I eat. The sport is non impact on your joints and getting out in all 4 seasons is fabulous. You notice the wildlife, how the seasons change and how much better you sleep, whilst having more energy or get up and go.

It's just a winner...

Disclaimer...if you get hit by a vehicle that could be a bit of a down side

Pete


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Regarding the sore knees could be saddle height or if you are using spd type pedals cleats could be set up wrong

As a rule of thumb if you line one of the cranks up with the seat tube, get on the bike and put your heal on the lower pedal then your leg should be straight.

Hope this helps a bit and good luck, it does get easier.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have no idea what all that means, lol. 

Honestly my knees are aching because i am a fat 40 odd year old that doesn't exercise and hasn't ridden a bike for years  The tops of my legs feel it too.

I know they will improve in time. If they still ache in a few months time, then maybe i'd address other issues.

If i started doing weights, my arms would be aching too. It's just doing something i'm not used to.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here you go Barchettaman:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry about giant pics, uploaded from he phone


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Sorry about giant pics...(


Looks like you got a bit of a horn on :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers Lloyd, nice horn.

Tells me a lot.

OK, so you have a threadless headset. You need a riser:









or an adjustable stem, and point it skywards:










or a stem with an angle *greater* then what you have on there at the moment (+17? Difficult to tell). This is a +35 stem:










Ensure the stem fits your handlebar centre diameter - I think you have oversized (31.6mm) handlebars at the mo.

I also see you´re running knobbly tyres. Swap these immediately for slicks. Conti SportContact would be my choice:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-sportcontact-city-mtb-wire-bead-tyre/

Any questions, just ask.
Cheers
Simon


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A horn isn't a horn unless it's a clown horn! A hand me down from my dad. Lol.

Cheers for the pictures, I'll pop down the shop I bought it from and ask for one of those risers. 

Do i really need to change the tyres? In the summer we sometimes go on little bike rides with the kids and these are down bumpy gravel type tracks, rather than smooth tarmac.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Actually, I'll hang on the tyres, £50, the missus will kill me! Lol.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Do alot of skids in them to make them semi slick! Hope u keep at it fella!


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

LostHighway said:


> What is the distance for your ride to work?


I couldn't see an answer to this question? just curious to get some perspective.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

That horn is superb :thumb:


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Artstu said:


> I couldn't see an answer to this question? just curious to get some perspective.


Clearly Shiny doesn't want to answer the question, oh well.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've not measured it 

Mind you, ive not timed it either. It's not far, as mentioned takes me at a guess maybe 15 mins or less to get there, but it is nearly all uphill, all be it slopes rather than a hill. 

Takes me a lot less time and effort to cycle home!

I think this is why I am finding it a little harder than I thought it would be, being unfit and inclines don't mix!


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Google maps will tell you how far it is. I presume we're talking circa 2 miles then?

Some guys at work ride to work every day but I'm shocked to see that they never seem to get faster or improve, it doesn't make sense to me that they never get faster.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I guess it all depends on your attitude to sport and such. 

I hated PE at school, can't stand football, golf, cricket, tennis.... 

In my young days, whilst people were going to watch footie or stay in to watch match of the day, I was out going to gigs and having the time of my life. Whilst others were playing footie on a Sunday, I was tinkering with my car and going for a drive. 

20 years on nothing much has changed. Lol. 

I love driving my car, but I am that point where I really need to be doing something healthy. I too have absolutely no desire to cycle faster and get to work quicker, I just don't have that competitive "sporting" edge, so I can understand why some people are the same. Give me something achedemic though, and the race is on! 

Everybody is different I guess.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Shiny said:


> I but I am that point where I really need to be doing something healthy.


Cycling to work is perfect then. You really can't beat walking for exercise too, you just have to do something that you'll be able to sustain, that then becomes a part of normal life from this point on.

Setting a weekly goal or target will help too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Big thanks to Barchettaman for the advice, I sorted out one of these today...










Clown horn still taking pride and place.

Had a quick whip round the backs and set a height that felt most comfortable. I'll see how I get on with the higher handlebars next week when I tackle the uphill trip to work again.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

These grips make a massive difference to hand comfort

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ergon-gp1-handlebar-grips/


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 on ergogrips.

Glad I could help.
Cheers
Simon


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

good on you :thumb: i am a regular cyclist,but have busy times i don't do it for weeks and it is hard,but it will get easier and just keep going,but make sure everything on the bike is A ok and have your water and some stuff with you if you can and try and just enjoy it


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

It deffo gets easier, i started 8 weeks ago.

Ive joined the local cycle group and am doing 46 miles at 18.5 mph, when i started i was slow and not up to pace but it soon comes.

Can honestly say im loving it, although it does get expensive buying new things all the time.....


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

rinns said:


> Can honestly say im loving it, although it does get expensive buying new things all the time.....


Yup, it's always easy to talk yourself into something lighter and nicer looking and usually made of carbon


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Beancounter said:


> Yup, it's always easy to talk yourself into something lighter and nicer looking and usually made of carbon


*cough* bought a P3 yesterday *cough*

:thumb::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

what about a exercise bike at home?

I've just bought one for £45 off ebay! Position it so I can see the tele and while a programme is on cylce while i watch it! That's at least 30/45 mins a day and you will 100% see the difference!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> *cough* bought a P3 yesterday *cough*
> 
> :thumb::argie::argie::thumb:


Ooooh a P3, VERY nice :thumb:, a mate has just picked up an S5, it's a lovely bike, but I just find the Cervelo's too harsh for me, but there's something very alluring about them :argie:

I sold my old BMC 'winter bike' last week and got myself an Alu Synapse (with mudguards) as my new winter steed, I tried to justify it on the grounds of sizing etc, but in reality, I was convinced that I got a great deal and I would be mad not to take it up :lol:

Have also just ordered today a pair of Bont Vaypors too :argie: :argie: .......you know you have it bad when the shoes have carbon weave on show


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep. Carbon shoes is pretty bad although I have a CF phone case and found myself looking for new glasses yesterday and they had ones with CF arms! lol

Will pick it up this week hopefully if the guy who sold it on ebay ever bothers to get in touch. Ended last night and still no contact! not impressed. got the cash waiting aswell


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

What? Thought you'd just built up an Exocet?!!!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Barchettaman said:


> What? Thought you'd just built up an Exocet?!!!


Sold it on as the rear wheel clearances were mental. With 19mm rims and 19mm tyres you had about 1mm either side of the tyre before it rubbed on the frame.

The wheels I bought follow the latest trend for wide rims so there was no chance of me ever riding on them.

That and the frame was a bit small as it turned out to be a medium not the large as advertised by the seller.

Pus the P3 is awesome!:thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Ooooh a P3, VERY nice :thumb:, a mate has just picked up an S5, it's a lovely bike, but I just find the Cervelo's too harsh for me, but there's something very alluring about them :argie:
> 
> I sold my old BMC 'winter bike' last week and got myself an Alu Synapse (with mudguards) as my new winter steed, I tried to justify it on the grounds of sizing etc, but in reality, I was convinced that I got a great deal and I would be mad not to take it up :lol:
> 
> Have also just ordered today a pair of Bont Vaypors too :argie: :argie: .......you know you have it bad when the shoes have carbon weave on show


I've got a synapse carbon ultegra 3 , love it.


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

It dosent get easier, only you get faster


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

rinns said:


> I've got a synapse carbon ultegra 3 , love it.


I have a SuperSix EVO which I love, and I really wanted to get a Carbon Synapse too, but need something that can go on the turbo and will get abused through the winter so opted for the alu. It's a very nicely set out bike


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Sold it on as the rear wheel clearances were mental. With 19mm rims and 19mm tyres you had about 1mm either side of the tyre before it rubbed on the frame.
> 
> The wheels I bought follow the latest trend for wide rims so there was no chance of me ever riding on them.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. The ridiculous tyre clearances on the PX time trial bikes really hold them back.
Post of picture of the P3 with the Flos on it when you get a chance.
My BP Stealth build is waiting for its custom decals  just about all the other bits are here.


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

rinns said:


> It deffo gets easier, i started 8 weeks ago.
> 
> Ive joined the local cycle group and am doing 46 miles at 18.5 mph, when i started i was slow and not up to pace but it soon comes.
> 
> Can honestly say im loving it, although it does get expensive buying new things all the time.....


I started cycling as I thought it would be a cheaper option than going to the gym.
10 years down the road, and I realise that I could have _*bought*_ the gym


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ :lol:
Yup, 'cycling' and 'cheap' are very rarely in the same sentence!


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ :lol:
> Yup, 'cycling' and 'cheap' are very rarely in the same sentence!


Clearly you guys have zero ability to resist temptation. Good practice is to off-set costs against what you would have spent on fuel.

I e-bike these days, so I find I'm using a bike far more than I would if it was just an ordinary bike. No hill puts me off now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Artstu said:


> Good practice is to off-set costs against what you would have spent on fuel.


With my car's thirst, i'd be buying a gold bike studded with diamonds within a couple of months! :lol:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

The daft thing is, I do 90% of my mileage on my commuter bike, a complete lash-up of a bike, frame found in a hedge, random components on it, whilst my snazzy road bikes sit (for the most part) loved but unridden!
The offsetting of fuel costs works well though....


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Barchettaman said:


> The daft thing is, I do 90% of my mileage on my commuter bike, a complete lash-up of a bike, frame found in a hedge, random components on it, whilst my snazzy road bikes sit (for the most part) loved but unridden!
> The offsetting of fuel costs works well though....


We don't have many practical everyday bikes over here. My e-bike is very good for just jumping on and going, no fancy pedals, and pretty upright.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice e bike!
Has it proved reliable? I get the impression that the tech on them hasn´t really ´settled down´yet.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

I've only done 300 miles so far. It seems OK so far. They limit the motor torque a bit on this one to save the 8-speed hub. Now the hub has some miles on, gear-changes are pretty slick. There's a knack above what is required on a none-powered hub bike to get a gearchange.

The only other issue has been the back wheel pulling forward with all the power, an extra tight tightening of the rear-axle has stopped that. The Bosch is a lovely system to ride with and it allows me to continue cycling despite a serious health issue that had stopped me riding apart from short rides on the flat.

I would have liked an 11-speed hub, but it was a lot more money for the bike I wanted http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/rose-xtra-watt-500-bosch-400wh-men/aid:635013


----------

